# My dog is always hungry!!!



## Mackmiller974 (Dec 10, 2016)

She destroys her food in 5 seconds and gets the saddest look on her face after. I feel so bad so I give her treats and table scraps cause I feel like I'm not feeding her enough  I feed her the recommended amount the dog trainers told me. So why does she always seem hungry?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Most dogs will eat as much, and as often, as we are willing to feed them, so your dog sounds pretty normal. We have to be careful not to feed too much, extra weight is not good for their joints. Consider giving her something else to do, perhaps a chew bone, (my dogs get Nylabones to satisfy their natural instinct to chew) or stuff her meals into a Kong, or stuff the Kong with low calorie goodies, and freeze it for later, give it to her as a 'treat', or dispenser puzzle/toy so that she has to work at getting the food out, and it will keep her busy longer, and help satisfy the need to eat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How much food are you giving your girl at each feeding? Depending on her age, one cup of food twice at day should be more than enough, in other words, two cups of food total per day. 

It is much better for your girl to be lean than to be too heavy. Just like people-same concept, when dogs carry excess weight, it puts a strain on their hips and joints, as well as their heart and other organs. Being overweight overall is not healthy for them and can lead to many other health issues. 

I agree with giving her a bone to chew on, if want to give treats _*occasionally*_, give healthy ones like fresh fruits or veggies. My guys have always loved both.

Table scraps can cause digestive issues since most of the foods we eat contain too much salt, other seasonings and too much fat.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I've had many breeds of dogs over the years and I think my goldens have been the biggest food lovers. The above posters are correct. You do not want to overfeed your dog. It is best to keep dogs, especially goldens, lean. Have you considered purchasing a slow feeder bowl to use at mealtimes? I have used one for my boy, Bailey, who like your dog can gobble a bowl of food in seconds. A slow feeder bowl will at least help slow you dogs eating down enough that she can, perhaps, chew her food. Stick with the 2 cups a day and the other thing you can give as treats would be things such as green beans, carrots, died sweet potatoes. These are lower in calories than commercial dog treats. Good luck! I know it is really tough to resist those big brown eyes when they are begging for a part of your dinner.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think two cups a day is fine but it also depends on what you are feeding the dog. Some foods are awful quality with the first ingredient being corn. If it's a high quality food with alot of protein two cups is fine but alot of the stuff out there is just garbage and I could see the dog always being hungry.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Golden will pretty much convince you starvation is imminent if she's anything like mine  They are like people, Lean is WAY better for them than not. You will get more years and better quality years with her if you show tough love with the food. If you dog is spayed it will typically slow down her metabolism and the pounds will creep up as she gets older. If you can't be strong and STOP feeding the table scraps, your alternative is to up her exercise and start making sure she gets a good hour or so a day of running and playing, not just leash walking. Add canned green beans (low sodium) to her kibble as a filler that is low cal and cut out the people food. Save treats for obedience training and to practice recalls out doors. Be strong, it's better for her in the long run. For help, take a look at the chart in this link, see what a lean dog looks like. The vast majority of pets are seriously overweight. We've forgotten what a lean dog looks like: LankaVet: Body Condition Score Charts of Dogs and Cats


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

My dog is the same way, her life is food haha. We feed her pretty much exactly what the dog food bag advices as well as some earned treats ( for tricks and good behaviour ) and toss her things from the table when we cave into her staring at us lol. I'll see her on the couch snoring sound asleep, I go to the kitchen and start slicing cheese and she just magically appears behind me.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Goldens are always hungry. You would swear we were starving Chloe. Don't let them fool you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Look at this sad face.


----------



## pragyabharti (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi,

Can you please tell me the size of the cup? 150ml?
I have a golden retriever puppy, 10.5 weeks old. How many cups of dog food should I feed him in one meal? I plan to give 3 meals a day

Thank you!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Standard measurement Cup = 8oz, or 250 ml


----------



## pragyabharti (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you!! And how many cups of food a day?


----------

